# This is my Plan/Dream for a Park Home in Spain: is it practical/doable?



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

Just found this forum and feel sure someone will be able to offer me some advice, encouragement or warnings!

My situation is that I am living in my mum's house, which she left to me and my sisters. It is up for sale, and obviously when it is sold I will have to move on. I have always wanted to live in a sunny climate, and I love Spain, and the Spanish people, and I speak a little (very little) Spanish. I had a dream of living in Spain, which I thought would only ever be a dream, but I am starting to think maybe it could come true.

I don't have any other assets apart from my interest in this house, so if I stayed in the UK when it sold I could not afford to buy a property. I would go back into rented accommodation, as I was before I moved in here. A flat here in my home town would cost about £500/£550 per month. Council Tax would be about £100 per month, water, gas, electric would probably be about £100-£150 per month. The general cost of living in the UK is pretty high with regard to food, transport and all the other expenses.

If Mum's house sells for somewhat less than the asking price (because I am erring on the side of being realistic), I would probably end up with about £25,000. I also have about £5,000 savings. I don't work, but I do have a small works pension of around £6,000 a year. And when I reach the UK retirement age (maybe 10 years from now?) I will get that too.

So I was thinking, what about if I was to buy a pre-owned park home? I do love caravans and park home living, my eldest sister has spent most of her adult life in park homes in the UK, so I have a general idea about the storage space etc. But I don't know anything about how park homes differ in Spain. I have an idea that the site fees may be more expensive than here in the UK, but that is probably the extent of my knowledge.

I know it probably seems so cheeky for someone to join this forum and then ask you guys for so much advice, but knowing the general kindness which abounds on the internet and forums, I am sure someone will give me some advice. Because up to now, the only advice I have been able to find is from Park Home owners and agents - and I would love to hear an unbiased view. Thank you so much in anticipation.

Kerry x


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Speaking as someone who has had some dealings with park homes in Spain I would suggest you forget about buying a park home and renting a small house/apartment instead. You can find places (in certain areas) for as little as 250 Euros per month. Site fees for a park home can be more than this and you will have spent your lump sum to buy the home. Also if you rent and don't like it you can soon move on to somewhere else. 

Many park home sites in Spain do not have permissions so if you do decide to go ahead as the local town hall whether the site is legal or not before spending any money.


----------



## Beachbumbler (Nov 6, 2011)

jaws101 said:


> Many park home sites in Spain do not have permissions so if you do decide to go ahead as the local town hall whether the site is legal or not before spending any money.


I'm with Jaws101. I work on a campsite which has annual contract clients and day/week clients. The annual contract are about 2600€ a year, plus light and water, and they are only supposed to be here weekends, bank holidays and the summer months, as we don't have a residential licence.

Please check the small print carefully before signing anything.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Its a nice idea but to be honest with you, your way under funded for the project and remember there is no benefit system in Spain for you to try and claim off so no hope of help with the rent etc.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I go with the others, rent, here my friend rents his one bed apartment for 300€ monthly and this includes electricity and water,200 metres from the Atlantic.

So you see there are bargains to be had, and renting allows you to get a good feel for your chosen destination.


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

Okay, thanks guys, will think again and look at renting.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

One of the newer members to the forum recently arrived here and is renting a very nice apartment just yards from the beach for €230 a month. Keep on researching and the answer will appear as if by magic...


----------

